# Help, looking for the title of 2 songs!



## KainXiorcal (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi! I got this homework in which I have to find out what is the song/composer off each 15 tracks from a medley cd the teacher compiled... I found 13 of them, now there's 2 left, and I need your help!

Here's a link to samples of these 2 tracks:
http://www.yousendit.com/download/MLklkN6cz4M=

(there are 3 tracks in the zip, but I found out what track 3 is ever since I uploaded the zip)
The 2 tracks left for me to find are track 7 and 12

Track 7 is happy medieval-ish (baroque?).
Track 12 is more symphonic. At 1:17 in the sample, it gets louder and more clear...

Thanks!


----------



## KainXiorcal (Oct 27, 2006)

So, after many hours researching in my town, I found out track 7...

However, track 12 is still a mystery, but a guy told me that it sounds very *Shostakovich*-like, so that may be a clue. Anyone here listens to a lot of that russian guy's music?


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Track 7 sounds like irish music to me... Sorry, that's all I can say about it


----------

